# Your Favorite Invention?



## i'myourpal (Sep 3, 2022)

Hey, I was thinking of a good question. Everyone can take a try at this.. You don't need lab bottles, rulers or calculators to answer this question. It's rather a fun topic. The question is this. Just think for a few minutes and you should have your answer or more than one.

What is your favorite invention in history?. Doesn't matter when it was invented. If you have more than one answer not a problem at all. If you have more than one favorite include your best top inventions. But try to think of at least one invention.

Here are a number of examples. . .1. TV set. 2 Automobile 3 Airplane 4 Vacuum cleaner. . I'm not asking to choose from these. I'm rather giving you four examples what I mean by inventions. .

 Give your answer or answers. . Try to give your reason why you chose this answer. A reason doesn't have to be long. . Just enough to help the rest of us to understand why you chose your invention or inventions. That's how easy this post is. I'm sure there's some inventions you like. I'll start with my answers.


My answers there's more than one. 1. The microwave. It's so convenient and it's faster to cook. Cooking on the stove is much better quality. But on days you or spouse don't want to cook then you can't live without the microwave.
The telephone. It takes longer to walk to everyone's house. The telephone sure saves time. Some phones even allows one to talk to more than one person at a time.
3. The light bulb. Places would be too dark without light bulbs. Those old ancient lamps I suppose was harder to see in a room. You had to get close to one of these to read a book. With light bulbs we can read anywhere in the room.

These are my answers as I don't to steal anyone's idea. So choose your inventions or inventions and a simple reason why you like this invention.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 3, 2022)

My recliner...


----------



## dko1951 (Sep 3, 2022)

Peanut butter!


----------



## MarkinPhx (Sep 3, 2022)

Sliced bread !

Seriously I was going to say AC but since everything that first popped in my mind uses electricity I would say the ability to bring electricity to the home.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Sep 3, 2022)

The metal lathe, the only machine that can reproduce itself.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 3, 2022)

The Contraceptive Pill to prevent unwanted pregnancies.. and to regulate women's menstrual cycles.. (  A Huge Boon to females )...

The Internet... for the Information super highway... and how would I have all these friends worldwide if the Internet hadn't been invented ?

The Microwave oven... for fast cooking .. no more slaving over stoves for hours every day, now we have a choice of fast food at home or not..

The Mobile Phone... contactable wherever we are in the world.. or not as we choose


----------



## katlupe (Sep 3, 2022)

The refrigerator.

The computer.

The washing machine.

Mine are electric too, but I have lived without them and it is no fun.......


----------



## Medusa (Sep 3, 2022)

The Android Phone.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 3, 2022)

Penicillin... 

X-Rays


----------



## Chet (Sep 3, 2022)

Refrigeration for food preservation. Writing to preserve knowledge. The wheel.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 3, 2022)

katlupe said:


> The refrigerator.
> 
> The computer.
> 
> ...


Another vote for the refrigerator/home freezer.

Both of my grandmothers grew up and started families before electricity and home refrigeration were common.  I can remember when I was a kid going to the freezer plant in a nearby town where we rented a locker to store pork, beef, venison, etc…

In my lifetime I would say that inexpensive reliable birth control and the internet are the two biggest changes.


----------



## oldpop (Sep 3, 2022)

The internal combustion engine.

The reflector and refractor telescope.

Flush toilet.


----------



## win231 (Sep 3, 2022)

Sugar
Gunpowder
Soap


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 3, 2022)

Chet said:


> Writing to preserve knowledge.


Yep, without that few of the others listed would have happened.  Good choice.


----------



## PreciousDove (Sep 3, 2022)

First is telephone and internet because then I'll always have contact with my brother.
Cars, cabs, and buses because I don't drive and they all have a way to get me from one destination to the next.
AC/Heater because I always need them for whichever season it's needed.
TV because not only for information but entertainment also.
Puzzle books to keep my mind active.


----------



## i'myourpal (Sep 3, 2022)

1. Tennis shoes because who could stand those sandals from ancient days.
Plus, because my Dr Scholl shoes corrected my balanced correctly.
2 winter jackets I wouldn't survive here in winter without it.
3 Tv I think I would be more stupid if not for TV and I didn't read books.
4 Radio Just because music will cheer you up.
5. Wheels because I used to like roller skating.
6. I have to agree with everybody about cooling and refrigeration, this includes fans, ac, 
and refrigerators and icemakers.
7. The Amtrak train If I want to travel with anyone that's the most fun way to travel.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 3, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> I can remember when I was a kid going to the freezer plant in a nearby town where we rented a locker to store pork, beef, venison, etc…


I once rented a freezer locker, back in the 70s.  Killed a big elk, too big for my home freezer on top of the refrigerator.  I wonder if freezer locks for rent still exist.


----------



## SeniorBen (Sep 3, 2022)

Torx head screws.


----------



## Paladin1950 (Sep 4, 2022)

I always thought that it was the VHS player and tapes, and then of course the DVD player and the DVD disks. You were able to back in time and once again relive the experience of watching your favorite movies and/or television shows.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 4, 2022)

This is going to sound nerdy, but it's the slide rule. You can add, subtract, divide, etc on it just by moving the middle slat.  It's freaky when you move the slat, and the answer is right there. It's a little magical.


----------



## Knight (Sep 4, 2022)

Toilet paper on a roll.
Don't think an explanation is needed


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 4, 2022)

Knight said:


> Toilet paper on a roll.
> Don't think an explanation is needed


Better than the old Sears-Roebuck catalog!!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 4, 2022)

Mammogram
Chemotherapy
Radiation


----------



## officerripley (Sep 4, 2022)

Writing because interesting information is about the only thing that gives me pleasure.


----------



## Patek24 (Sep 4, 2022)

Medicine (penicillin/antibiotics).


----------



## oldpop (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## JimBob1952 (Sep 5, 2022)

Pants.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 5, 2022)

Electric wine bottle opener


----------



## Pinky (Sep 5, 2022)

Velcro


----------



## Mr. Ed (Sep 5, 2022)

Dentures and teeth implants


----------



## Pinky (Sep 5, 2022)

artificial body implants .. knees, hips, etc.


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 5, 2022)

Penicillin.  It revolutionized medicine.


----------



## Hollow (Sep 5, 2022)

The Airfryer...my word it's the best thing ever! You can cook anything in it!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 5, 2022)

The lawnmower.


----------



## Patch (Sep 5, 2022)

Electricity... Where I am sitting... fans, television, lamps, recliner, laptop, cell phone, Alexia, clocks..........

Radio waves... The ability to send words and pictures through the air which gave us radios, television, cell phones, etc.

Concrete... Buildings, roadways, dams, tunnels, etc.


----------



## Hollow (Sep 5, 2022)

I know it sounds cheesy, but as a pre internet person (as we all are, I suppose) I do love the internet. I'd have been so clever as a kid!


----------



## Blessed (Sep 5, 2022)

You have the major stuff covered so I will go with:

Elastic
Stretch jeans

Funny, when young I wanted everything to be as tight as possible clothing wise. Now, I just want to be comfortable!


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 5, 2022)

The Global Positioning System (GPS)


----------



## Blessed (Sep 5, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> The Global Positioning System (GPS)


I never use it as I don't have a cell phone or car equipped with it.  It is nice to know it exists.  I never go far from home and if I do someone else is driving.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 5, 2022)

Blessed said:


> I never use it as I don't have a cell phone or car equipped with it.  It is nice to know it exists.  I never go far from home and if I do someone else is driving.


I hadn't driven in a big city since moving away from Uvalde (almost 24 yrs.) and the San Antonio area.  I don't think I can get around S.A.; it has changed tremendously.  My beautiful city where I learned to drive all over by myself.  No GPS then.  

So, if in case I have to drive alone ... I'll have the GPS readily available.


----------



## Lawrence00 (Sep 5, 2022)

Jeep


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 5, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I wonder if freezer locks for rent still exist


Don't know

We had 'em when I as a kid
Fun trip


----------



## Nathan (Sep 5, 2022)

dko1951 said:


> Peanut butter!


Bingo!    Chunky for me.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 5, 2022)

fuzzybuddy said:


> This is going to sound nerdy, but it's the slide rule. You can add, subtract, divide, etc on it just by moving the middle slat.  It's freaky when you move the slat, and the answer is right there. It's a little magical.


 My electronics teacher said we could stir paint with it, when the price of calculators comes down.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 5, 2022)

Your Favorite Invention?​
The handheld shower head



Why?

Because I'm a shower slut

Can't get enough

I need to invent the shower lounge
....with a pillow

Call it *The Shower Sleeper*


----------



## Blessed (Sep 5, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> Your Favorite Invention?​
> The handheld shower head
> 
> View attachment 237882
> ...


I thought you were more of a tub guy!! LOL


----------



## Geezerette (Sep 5, 2022)

Agree-all the above are wonderful., but have to add Permanent Press and “Pantyhose”.


----------



## sch404 (Sep 5, 2022)

This is probably my greatest invention, posted on HalfBakery.com circa 2003
I used the pseudonym, Dr. Fred Mbogo, the family physician and witch doctor for the Addams family of TV fame.   

Pikemobile​self contained nursing home
 



(+1)​ [vote for,
against]


Within a decade or two, experts predict that the U.S. Medicaid system will be overwhelmed by approximately forty million ‘senior citizens’ living on into their nineties and one hundreds as frail, demented, incontinent semi-vegetables who are unable to care for themselves and who require skilled nursing care ‘24-7.’ Even if we could afford the 2 trillion dollar annual cost to care for these decrepit folks, there simply aren’t enough skilled nursing beds in the entire country to handle them. Until mass scale euthanasia becomes more widely known and accepted, this challenge must be addressed by new technology. Enter the Pikemobile, a self propelled fully automated bathing, feeding and medical monitoring apparatus which provides today’s vegetative senior citizens with everything they need to lead a healthy, active and comfortable existence. The Pikemobile (inspired by Starship Captain Christopher Pike, who was left in a semi-vegetative state by a horrible radiation accident involving a warp core baffle plate) comprises: (a) an outer pod enclosing a tiltable, rotatable bedding chamber containing the patient, the bedding chamber having a soft, watertight neck collar isolating the patient’s lower body portion from his/her head together with a comfortable head and neck support, the bedding chamber coupled to the pod through a planetary drive assembly for periodically rotating the patient to avoid decubitus (bed sores), the bedding chamber lined with a soft, porous, fibrous material providing comfort for the patient and enabling the patient’s lower body portion to be bathed and cleaned periodically by flooding and flushing of the bedding material with warm water and soap supplied by a reservoir means and circulated into a waste disposal tank; (b) reservoir means supplying potable water, bathing water, nutrients, medications, soap, disinfectants and other consumable materials necessary for patient care; (c) plumbing means for periodically refilling the reservoir from building utilities and emptying the waste disposal tank; (d) warm air drying means and air conditioning means for the patient and bedding material; (e) automated hydration and feeding means enabling the patient to be continuously fed and hydrated for an indefinite period via the reservoir means; (f) patient monitoring means enabling continuous monitoring of body weight, hydration, temperature and blood pressure, and computer control means for bathing, waste disposal, patient rotation and adjusting the flow of nutrients and hydration to maintain patient homeostasis; (g) wheeled carriage means for moving the pod structure along a horizontal surface
One advantage of this invention is that patient care is entirely automated and requires little or no human involvement other than filling the food and water reservoirs occasionally, somewhat akin to a hummingbird feeder. Rather than being sent away to a skilled nursing home, the modern vegetative patient can simply be hooked up at home or taken to any neighborhood Pikemobile center where they can be left unattended almost indefinitely. Since one of the primary goals for this invention is fully automatic patient care, the preferred embodiment for the hydration and feeding means of claim 1(e) is via a rectal tube, a method first tried by Arab physician Ibn Zuhr in the 12th century and later perfected during the treatment of President Garfield following his unfortunate assassination in 1881.This method enables feeding and hydration for an indefinite period and overcomes all the limitations of standard nasogastric or PEG tube feeding which involve considerable discomfort to the patient and which have both a time limitation and require involvement of surgeons and other skilled personnel.
For patients who have some awareness of their surroundings and are not yet in a fully vegetative state, a preferred embodiment for this invention would include pod locomotion controls operable by the patient. Another preferred embodiment for this invention would be the inclusion of onboard electronics and a virtual reality helmet or 360 display providing visual and auditory stimuli for the patient. At the mere touch of a button, cheerful family gatherings, cruises to the Bahamas, pleasant RV trips through Tennessee can all be a part of the Pikemobile experience. The possibilities are endless.

—Dr Fred Mbogo, Jul 21 2003

[link]


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 5, 2022)

Blessed said:


> I thought you were more of a tub guy!! LOL


Only if I have no choice

Tubs can be nice
especially outside, up in the mountains


----------



## Blessed (Sep 5, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> Only if I have no choice
> 
> Tubs can be nice
> especially outside, up in the mountains
> ...


That is why I thought you were the tub guy!!


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 5, 2022)

Blessed said:


> That is why I thought you were the tub guy!!


Y'know, I sprung for wunna those things for campers to shower.
Had a heated copper coil to run water thru
Heh, our water was too cold to heat (not enough coil I guess)
Our water temp up there was a constant 37° F
I could bottle and sell that water
Nectar of heaven


----------



## Pinky (Sep 5, 2022)

Bliss Symbol Board.
American Sign Language.


----------



## dko1951 (Sep 5, 2022)

Geezerette said:


> Agree-all the above are wonderful., but have to add Permanent Press and “Pantyhose”.


Other than the panty hose, agreed. They really got in the way as a young man back in my youth trying to get where I wanted, you know where I'm going so we'll leave it there.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Sep 5, 2022)

The pet rock, and the slinky. Oh, and Bourbon, Tequila, and Vodka.


----------



## MountainRa (Sep 6, 2022)

If speaking of the greatest invention in the history of mankind , I would say the printing press.

Speaking personally, the internet.


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 6, 2022)

Kidney Machines and Ventilators, save so many lives. 

The Internet. So good for everyone of course who joined it. But more so for many disabled people who struggled to get out and about. It is a lifeline for many.


----------

